# The Wire: Possibly the best TV show ever.



## Red 13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Any fans of "The Wire" out there?
I discovered it not long ago and WOW it blew me away. Over two weeks i got through all five seasons and suffered from serious withdrawal symptoms afterwards.
I've never been a big fan of cop shows but "The Wire" is no ordinary cop show. Its not the classic "Good cops" versus "Bad gangsters" you're use to seeing. Every character has a motive and a reason for doing what they are doing, weather its a cop planting a gun, a drug dealer dealing or a junkie findings ways to get his next fix. It all seems so realistic.
Every single character has a rich and complexe personality and you end up caring for every single one of them.
"The Wire" also tackles very strong and important issues such as drug dealing, politics, the press, failing educational systems and the on going vicious circle of life in the ghetto.
Share your views people!


----------



## Omphalos (Feb 2, 2010)

It took me about a month-and-a-half to watch all five seasons recently. I borrowed the sets from a co-worker and absolutely loved it, especially the first season. 

I watched only one of the extras, and could not believe that McNulty had such a strong British accent. Who knew? I got through the entire thing and said, "my favorite character is English? How the hell did I miss that?"  Then I realized Stringer Bell was English too and just stopped trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Red 13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah i know, McNulty is english! Did you know that Stringer Bell is english too? He's from Brixton.
I think my favorite season was season three. The hole Hammsterdam scenario is nuts. I quite liked season 5 too, with the hole McNulty crazy scheme going on. He's pretty awesome.


----------



## Red 13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh you did know Stringer is english... sorry i missed that.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 2, 2010)

Saw this series for sale in a really good deal; now I've read this, I'm heading out to buy it. Let you know what I think in a while....


----------



## Red 13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice one Boneman, your in for a treat!


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 2, 2010)

I resisted for a while because the hype annoyed me; I couldn't believe it was anywhere near as good as people said.

Oops.

I saw all five seasons within a couple of months last year. I think I watched ten episodes in a single day once. It makes every other cop show feel as contrived and unreal as if it were written by Agatha Christie. I loved the fact that apart from the season-end montage sequences, there was not one shred of incidental music.


----------



## Red 13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, its funny how the whole hype started once the show had finished. Its also funny that the show never won or was even nominated for any awards, even though many critics went on about how good it was.
You know i never noticed the music thing, thats funny. I guess thats why the season end montages are so good. 
I love the way they keep the same intro song at the start but with different singers and styles throughout the seasons.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 2, 2010)

I watched it when they showed all five seasons on BBC2. Again, I was more than willing to resist the hype, but wanted to know if there was any substance on which it was based.

IMHO the hype was justified. My favourite (if that's the right word) scene is one towards the end of Season Two**, where the union leader is travelling alone to see the "Greeks"***.

And can I also put a word in for Season Four. I would never normally look forward to episodes full of scenes with lots of child actors, but I found it easy to forget that they were acting at all (which is - or should be - the essence of good acting).




** - One of the last scenes of the penultimate episode of that season, possibly?

*** - I'm not sure, but there may have been music in this scene, but I can't honestly recall one way or the other.


----------



## Red 13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I see what you mean with the child actors, they're very good. I was very impressed by the girl who plays "snoop" too, apparently she really is (or was) a gangster from Baltimore who grew up on the streets. I think alot of the actors are actually.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 2, 2010)

I think its easily the most ambitious tv show there has been,the best writing wise.characters wise.   It has so many great characters.

National tv never showed anything but Season 3 over here so i have only watched last year the first 3 seasons.

Its funny i saw Dominic West as a brit actor before i saw The Wire.Stringer bell i thought was played by an American because how the Idris Alba played the character so well.

One of few shows that deserve its hype.   I lost all respect for American tv awards when i saw it was nominated every year for writing but never won anything.....


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 3, 2010)

Connavar said:


> I lost all respect for American tv awards when i saw it was nominated every year for writing but never won anything.....


 
Since I'm too lazy to look it up ... what kind of shows used to win?


----------



## Omphalos (Feb 3, 2010)

Ursa major said:


> ** - One of the last scenes of the penultimate episode of that season, possibly?
> 
> *** - I'm not sure, but there may have been music in this scene, but I can't honestly recall one way or the other.


 
they never used much music, but they ended every season with a short montage set to music.  

I loved all the versions of that theme song, especially (I think) season 4 by Steve Earl.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 3, 2010)

They also had great opening songs for every season.

Old school sounding soul,R&B songs.   There is a soundtrack i hope out there.

Most tv shows overuse music,the wire i cant remember music in the actual eps before the music in the endings.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 3, 2010)

HareBrain said:


> Since I'm too lazy to look it up ... what kind of shows used to win?



It has been nominated only twice 2005 and 2008 and it lost to Sopranos and Mad Men.  Mad Men that is about white,powerful men in the 60s....

Its a bit sad it had 15 Noms by *NAACP Image Awards* and it lost to ER,Grey's Anatomy etc...... 

A show the critics hailed for having a focus on a city full of African Americans.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Feb 6, 2010)

I only found out Dominic West was English when he guest hosted Have I got News For You. He sounds like a young Brian Blessed.

Great series - tailed off a bit towards the end though I thought.


----------



## Red 13 (Feb 7, 2010)

I loved all the versions of that theme song, especially (I think) season 4 by Steve Earl.[/QUOTE]

I really liked the theme song from season 2 and 3. Yeah and the montages at the end of each season are cool too.


----------



## Heather Myst (Feb 12, 2010)

This series along with Ken Burns 'The Civil War' are my favorite shows on television ever. I had no idea that Stringer Bell was from England. If there is anyone out there who has not given this show a look do yourself a favor and gobble up the dvd's. One warning though you will never be able to watch a police show on regular television again.


----------



## Justin_B (Feb 14, 2010)

I like "The Wire" too much to comment much, save to say that I agree with Heather. 
Nothing I've seen since stands up to it.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 14, 2010)

Justin_B said:


> Nothing I've seen since stands up to it.


 
In which case, perhaps the title should've been _Trip Wire_.




Sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Justin_B (Feb 15, 2010)

@ Ursa: Is that a teddy or a Hibil?


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 15, 2010)

Shhh! Thread Bear would be all too eager to believe he's a cosmic saviour (if that's what you mean).



<--- Thread Bear**




** - Thread Bear was, it is believed, a Valentine's Day bear. Sadly, he seems to have been sold as a job lot to an electricity company and came to my parents as a "free gift" with the purchase of a fridge-freezer. (No wonder he has psychological problems.)


----------



## Beardfish (May 4, 2010)

I've been looking for an alternative show to follow for a while, and this show sounds very promising. I considered "the sopranos" as well which I've also heard great things about. Might have to pick up both.


----------



## Moonbat (May 12, 2010)

I watched the first episode of season 1 on Monday and I'm ithcing to see the rest of Season one. Then (if all the hype holds) I'll be racing my way through the rest of the seasons.

Maybe I should try and stretch it out over several months (years even)


----------



## HareBrain (May 12, 2010)

Moonbat said:


> Maybe I should try and stretch it out over several months (years even)


 
Good luck


----------



## Red 13 (May 12, 2010)

Beardfish said:


> I've been looking for an alternative show to follow for a while, and this show sounds very promising. I considered "the sopranos" as well which I've also heard great things about. Might have to pick up both.



I went on to watch "The Sopranos" after having watched "The Wire", definately the next best thing.


----------



## Moonbat (May 23, 2010)

Well I've finished the first season and it was brilliant. Tense and superbly written drama. I really enjoyed it, so much so that I got season 2 and started already.
But...
Season 2 isn't holding up to the high standard set by season 1. I'm only 2 episodes through it but it definitely has seen a drop in standard. 
Is this a shared opinion, or will series 2 grow in stature?
Do later season get better again?


----------



## HareBrain (May 24, 2010)

I liked season two, but to be honest it wasn't as good as seasons one or three, or five. Season four I liked but in a different way.

My advice is definitely to keep going. From memory, even season two picks up once it's got everything established.


----------



## Ursa major (May 24, 2010)

IMHO, one of the most moving scenes in the series is to be found towards the end of season two.

But I'd agree that season two was a bit harder to get into than season one, if only because the first season was documenting the bringing together of a group to tackle a specific problem. You do get to see some of the things that this problem impacts, but from the second season, the viewer gets to see just how widespread that impact is and how the setting up of a small taskforce cannot, on its own, provide a satisfactory solution.


So I agree with HB: keep going. By the end, you'll realise what an great achievement the whole series is.


----------



## Connavar (May 24, 2010)

Season 2 is so much different than season 1, i thought it became great too in the second half.  Its slow in the start.


----------



## nebsmith (May 24, 2010)

I'd say it's the best TV show not made by Joss Whedon, so maybe the 4th best ever - I never really got into Angel.​ 
But hang on, there's Lost, Alias(the 1st 4 seasons), Farscape, B5, so maybe the 8th best ever.

I realise all the other TV I listed is SF or Fantasy, so IMHO
The Wire - best _non_ SF&F TV show ever
​And for those of you at the beginning of season 2, stick with it, it gets better.


----------



## Moonbat (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will stick with it.
But...if I find out you have been misleading me!


----------



## Connavar (May 24, 2010)

Really Season 1 is too easy to like.  Its about life and death,cops and robbers.  Street life,drugs etc.

You are a true Wire fan if you can enjoy what season two is about,the corruption,the dock workers stories


----------



## Red 13 (Jun 1, 2010)

After i watched season 1 i went straight to season 2 and i must admit that after two episodes i kinda lost interest feeling it was too different to the first season and stoped watching it. I actually went back to watching season 2  about two months later and really enjoyed it! Then seasons 3,4,5 just flew by, lol.


----------



## J Riff (Jun 1, 2010)

Was just subjected to this, for weeks on end, along with a steady diet of other cop/mafia soaps, by roomates who also love American Idol.
 Seemed a bit less repulsive and phony than most cop shows.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 16, 2010)

nebsmith said:


> I'd say it's the best TV show not made by Joss Whedon, so maybe the 4th best ever - I never really got into Angel.​
> But hang on, there's Lost, Alias(the 1st 4 seasons), Farscape, B5, so maybe the 8th best ever.
> 
> I realise all the other TV I listed is SF or Fantasy, so IMHO
> ...



Heresy. 

The Wire set a new bar for TV shows. It wasn't until after I watched it that I found out David Simon was/is a journalist, the Wire does have that sort of feel to it. I really enjoyed season 2, but it probably is the weakest of the 5 seasons. Gotta love the duck. 

West isn't just English, he's SO English.


----------



## RAYMOND ADAMS (Dec 22, 2010)

Each season of The Wire focuses on a different facet of the city of Baltimore. They are, in order the illegal drug trade, the port system, the city government and bureaucracy, the school system, and the print news media.









http://www.ranker.com/list-of/tv


----------



## soulsinging (Nov 10, 2011)

Red 13 said:


> I see what you mean with the child actors, they're very good. I was very impressed by the girl who plays "snoop" too, apparently she really is (or was) a gangster from Baltimore who grew up on the streets. I think alot of the actors are actually.



She is. In fact, she was just recently arrested unfortunately.

Incredible show. And for those stalling at season 2, keep on. Season 1 is a brilliant hook, but season 2 does feel like a change of pace. I definitely found it slower paced and less engaging than season 1 (a lot of the great characters from 1 get put on the backburner in this season but return later). It held up much better the second time around, but still is a definite step below season the peaks of 1 and 3.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 12, 2011)

Season 2 was not the best but i liked how it told the story of different people of Baltimore. The dock workers, their families,friends.   

The more tv shows i watch great or weak i get more respect for how ambitious The Wire was.  How excellent the writing was, how realistic the stories was, the acting.  I didnt have to know they used real cops, real gangster to i could see with the tone of the show.  Almost like a documentary at times.

I never buy DVDs of tv shows but i have bought recently Season 4 and 5 to finish the series.  I respect Simon and co too much not enjoy it on best quality.


----------



## Gumboot (Feb 16, 2012)

Has anyone seen "Generation Kill"?  It's a miniseries by the same people who did "The Wire".


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Mar 19, 2012)

David Simon also did _Oz_, another brilliant television show and one I highly recommend.


----------



## Omphalos (Mar 19, 2012)

Haven't seen Generation Kill yet.  I heard it got a lot of kudos from critics, but I have yet to find anyone who has actually seen it and can give me the skinny.  

Oz was great entertainment.  It started mocking itself in its second or third season, then got it's act back together by the end and just kind of stopped.  The Wire was great entertainment and excellent social commentary.  It had something to say about society that was much more important than the stories it portrayed.  I actually just started rewatching it last week.


----------



## Gumboot (Mar 31, 2012)

Omphalos said:


> Haven't seen Generation Kill yet.  I heard it got a lot of kudos from critics, but I have yet to find anyone who has actually seen it and can give me the skinny.



I've seen it and own it.  It's very good.  And very faithful to the book (which I've also read several times).


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Apr 8, 2012)

I recall starting to watch *The Wire*, but gave up partway through the first episode because I couldn't understand what most of the actors were saying. The only one I could follow clearly turned out to be British!

Now if they'd given it subtitles I might have persevered.


----------



## HanaBi (May 20, 2017)

Recently completed watching "The Wire" (without subs), and have to say it impressed me immensely!

So much so that I know I will have to rewatch again very soon because it demands it, not least because of the story-arcs, and the large number of lead characters that disappear one season, and reappear in force the next. I also loved the show because each season focused on a particular aspect of Baltimore life - gangsters, journalism, corrupt politicians, a failing education system. And the police in the middle of it all trying to please everyone.

Lots of violence, shootings, bad language etc; but none of that really matters because the stories and the characters are so absorbing you just don't dwell on the murders so much. It's very much a character-driven show for me at least stands head and shoulders over the likes of "The Sopranos" and "Breaking Bad"


“_I got the shotgun. You got the briefcase. It’s all in the game though, right?_” - the incomparable Omar Little: quite possibly one of the greatest TV characters ever!


However, this show most definitely needs subtitles!!!


----------



## J Riff (May 20, 2017)

Hated it. There's crackheads around here, and no nice cops that  I can see.... nope. * ) Couple shootings today, a knifing... no sign of anything like any TV show.... hey, another shooting...that's ... 8 blocks from here. Maybe they can talk nice with them and put some sappy music on , and they will not drive off the road into a crowd like happened a few days ago. 
Actually, I really wish I could get to Baltimore, where it has to be better, and safer than here? 
Fascinating, these crackeheads who shoot each other, and the poor cops who have to clean it up, fascinating! Furthermore, I'd like to - ...look out!!!! Bam, crash, arrrrghhh...*


----------



## Gnrevolution (May 24, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> “_I got the shotgun. You got the briefcase. It’s all in the game though, right?_” - the incomparable Omar Little: quite possibly one of the greatest TV characters ever!


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 30, 2020)

So I've splashed out on a Now TV stick and finally have the facility to watch this series that $ky has has kept from me for near two decades.

I've just started series 4 and my, is this some classy television!


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 30, 2020)

HareBrain said:


> It makes every other cop show feel as contrived and unreal as if it were written by Agatha Christie.



Since making the above comment I've watched the French police series *Engrenages *(called _Spiral _in English-speaking markets) and it's almost as good, especially once it gets going. I'd urge anyone who liked _The Wire _to give it a go.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 30, 2020)

I saw the first series of Spiral years ago but never got round to series 2. My other half keeps on at me to go back to it, so I suppose I'll just have to at some stage


----------



## Boneman (Sep 30, 2020)

Boneman said:


> Saw this series for sale in a really good deal; now I've read this, I'm heading out to buy it. Let you know what I think in a while....



Reporting back...

I have tried three times to enjoy this series and finally got into it, and managed to finished the first season. Didn't enjoy it nearly as much as I hoped I would, and I'm sorry to say I'm put off by Dominic West as McNulty. For some reason I find him irritating in the extreme, but love most of the other actors. I'll have  ago at Season 2 soon, report back in another ten years. 

I did like Spiral! Very gory after a while, but excellent series, otherwise.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 30, 2020)

I started to wane a bit when Idris Elba was 'removed' from the show. For me he will always be a draw card.  But I continued to watch and overall found it to be okay. Not really my kind of show. but watchable none the less.


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 30, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> I saw the first series of Spiral years ago but never got round to series 2.



From memory, it really hits its stride around season 3. For the first two (or maybe just the first, I can't quite remember), there's a bit of a "case of the week" feel alongside the series arc, which I found distracting.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm a huge fan of The Wire, it is definitely a mainstay of my top 5 series ever and if I was more decisive would probably be number 1. I think the end of series 5 is the best bit of TV writing I have ever seen. I started to re-watch it recently but due to there being so many other unwatched series I didn't continue. 
Engrenages is also great, but I'd argue mot at the level of social commentary as the wire. I think we only watched up to series 4, but we probably 'caught' up with it by then so had to wait for new series and have let it slide since DVDs became old hat.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 4, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> and finally have the facility to watch this series that $ky has has kept from me for near two decades.


Some years ago, I watched all five seasons on BBC2.

A really excellent series, IMHO.


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 19, 2021)

I've started watching _The Wire _again after finding an unattended DVD box set at my brother's. Three episodes in, it's actually better than I remembered.


----------



## svalbard (Sep 20, 2021)

With the sad passing of Michael K.Williams aka Omar I will be re visiting this brilliant series. He was one the outstanding actors of an incredible ensemble.


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 27, 2021)

svalbard said:


> With the sad passing of Michael K.Williams aka Omar I will be re visiting this brilliant series. He was one the outstanding actors of an incredible ensemble.


He is about the best thing in it -- and that's against some stiff competition, as you said. A fantastic character brilliantly performed.


----------

